# [SOLVED] crc error when installing games



## twenty4seven

whenever i try to install a new game via disk, at some point through the instalation process it comes up with a crc error about a file not matching the settups file. This has happened with Bioshock 2, Prince of Persia Two Thrones and now Assassins creed 2  (see attached)

other software such as drivers/programs like word or photoshop install fine.
does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: crc error when installing games*

CRC is usually a disk or drive issue, if the disk works in another PC or in this case since it happens with multiple games it's probably a DVD drive failing.


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: crc error when installing games*

totally agree, happened a lot with me
you could try to copy the DVD contents to your HDD and try the installation from there, if that did not work, try it on another PC, probably your going to need a new DVD Drive


----------



## twenty4seven

*Re: crc error when installing games*

thats really annoying...but thanks  not going to happen for a while cos im skint  

so just for trivia: weirdly tho the drive installs all other programs.. so does anyone know why it does some programs but not others (is it just game game specific?)


----------



## Wrench97

Could be CD's work DVD's don't, or single layer disks read fine double layer do not, I've also seen them when starting to fail read smaller amounts of data fine but when stressed from reading a lot of data throw the crc errors.


----------



## twenty4seven

ahh for me it seems to struggle with either single or dual layer disks. Its an issue ill have to sort at a later date. Ill just use Steam for now 

i did read somewhere that if you use a program to reduce the read speed down to 1x then it fixes the problem (wouldnt that take ages to install a game??)

thanks guys


----------



## Wrench97

It'll take longer yes, but if it's struggling there's still a chance for errors it'll just take longer to happen.


----------

